# This Week in Gaming - April 21



## MajinCubyan (Apr 21, 2017)

Oh my, Pac-Man Maker? Now that will be an interesting game fur sure.


----------



## wurstpistole (Apr 21, 2017)

Pokemon red and green, the first pokemon games? Pretty sure it was red and blue.


----------



## Xeroyamil (Apr 21, 2017)

wurstpistole said:


> Pokemon red and green, the first pokemon games? Pretty sure it was red and blue.


Red and Green are the 1st version of Japan. Blue and Red was the second version in Japan, and first in the US


----------



## leon315 (Apr 21, 2017)

gbatemp's best reporter strikes again 

thx for Starcraft... and *news about 2Dark *is just hilarious lul

edit: JUST PREORDERED new FE limited ed. with 2 Amiibos!


----------



## Deleted member 371699 (Apr 21, 2017)

I am definitely looking forward to the Radiant Historia remake, although I hope we hear news of a western localisation soon.


----------



## Boured (Apr 21, 2017)

But where is Super Burrito Bros.?

But also gen 1 getting into the hall of game, took 21 or 22 years but the games are finally having a chance at becoming a champion.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 21, 2017)

@Chary you're welcome for that sonic time twisted video. 
*Waits for his credit*


----------



## Fusion (Apr 21, 2017)

"*May 23* - Darksiders: Warmastered (Wii U)"

That's a bit of a fail or oversight is it not? Why not "Switch" consoles or dual release?
I don't have either console but still...


----------



## xtheman (Apr 21, 2017)

> Windows Solitaire.


Who nominated this?


----------



## Chary (Apr 21, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> @Chary you're welcome for that sonic time twisted video.
> *Waits for his credit*


Thank you 



Fusion said:


> "*May 23* - Darksiders: Warmastered (Wii U)"
> 
> That's a bit of a fail or oversight is it not? Why not "Switch" consoles or dual release?
> I don't have either console but still...


Troubled development led to this game getting delayed for a while. It's only just releasing on Wii U, and at this point, I would think the developers don't care to bother with a switch port.


----------



## s157 (Apr 21, 2017)

There's a rick and morty game? Man I hope there's lots of plumbus interaction with it.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> Thank you


Did you play it yet? I was trying out somethings first like the other sonic fan games, hope this one has controller support. But that special stage look good. Reminds me of sonic before the sequel or was it after the sequel. 


I guess the good part of this is no sega Cease and Desist order.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 21, 2017)

Who's the one making the newspapers here? 

And why are they all green?


----------



## Joe88 (Apr 21, 2017)

s157 said:


> There's a rick and morty game? Man I hope there's lots of plumbus interaction with it.


VR only, like the last rick and morty themed game (VR Accounting)
and yes there is plumbus interaction


----------



## s157 (Apr 21, 2017)

Joe88 said:


> VR only, like the last rick and morty themed game (VR Accounting)
> and yes there is plumbus interaction


So I get to interact with a plumbus myself? That's both unsettling and intriguing.


----------



## Chary (Apr 21, 2017)

CeeDee said:


> Who's the one making the newspapers here?
> 
> And why are they all green?


...? Only two out of seven have been varying shades of green so far, haha.  I slapped together a newspaper and Tempy logo, while @x65943 tilted the logo and @Shadowfied made it transparent.


----------



## CeeDee (Apr 21, 2017)

Chary said:


> ...? Only two out of seven have been varying shades of green so far, haha.  I slapped together a newspaper and Tempy logo, while @x65943 tilted the logo and @Shadowfied made it transparent.


'twas a joke. Because, you know, making newspapers green is kind of weird.


----------



## John256145 (Apr 21, 2017)

Red and Blue for Hall of Fame? Hearing that makes me happy.


----------



## DarthDub (Apr 21, 2017)

Thank you for linking StarCraft and the Sonic fangame! I appreciate it.


----------



## Hells Malice (Apr 22, 2017)

Pretty cool opening cinematic for Radiant Historia. Really hyped for that release.


----------



## LuigiXHero (Apr 22, 2017)

The Wonderboy 3: The Dragon's Trap remake came out Tuesday for PS4, Xbone, Switch. Will come to PC later.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 22, 2017)

LuigiXHero said:


> The Wonderboy 3: The Dragon's Trap remake came out Tuesday for PS4, Xbone, Switch. Will come to PC later.


Kinda cost more than i was hoping for, i didn't even know it was a thing, and by dotemu. But $20? The original master system/game gear pce version wasn't that long, now i dunno if i wanna buy it at that price for a less than hour game. 

Still is like now when konami will make adventure island game to retaliate


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 22, 2017)

Pacman maker, interesting indeed


----------



## ov3rkill (Apr 22, 2017)

*Crytek Shanghai Shuts Down Doors*

That is just sad and they didn't even get paid since last year. 
Anyway, good news for those free games. Those are great games by the way. Classic I'd say.


----------



## grossaffe (Apr 22, 2017)

John256145 said:


> Red and Blue for Hall of Fame? Hearing that makes me happy.


Green, not Blue.  Blue was an updated version of Gen 1 and was used as the basis for the Red & Blue we got in the West.


----------



## LuigiXHero (Apr 23, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Kinda cost more than i was hoping for, i didn't even know it was a thing, and by dotemu. But $20? The original master system/game gear pce version wasn't that long, now i dunno if i wanna buy it at that price for a less than hour game.
> 
> Still is like now when konami will make adventure island game to retaliate



Less then a hour? That's speedrunning time. The average time to beat is 4.5 to 7 hours.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Apr 23, 2017)

LuigiXHero said:


> Less then a hour? That's speedrunning time. The average time to beat is 4.5 to 7 hours.


Sorry, my basis of the claim was on skill and how good i am, not speed running. The game even if you was bad, wouldn't take longer than 5 hours. Is only 5 bosses in the game and getting to them takes about 15 minutes each, unless you dunno where to go, get hit and die a lot, the game would be longer.


----------



## LuigiXHero (Apr 23, 2017)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Sorry, my basis of the claim was on skill and how good i am, not speed running. The game even if you was bad, wouldn't take longer than 5 hours. Is only 5 bosses in the game and getting to them takes about 15 minutes each, unless you dunno where to go, get hit and die a lot, the game would be longer.


I should probably mention they added a new area for each transformation (including hu-man form) that is challenging, though I dunno if that'd make it better or not for ya.


----------

